# panic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry, addr: c4f42000 while enabling Shared TLB



## Chitrak (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been seeing the following panic for quite some time now. Also, it is quite consistent and reproducible. 


```
panic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry, addr: c4f42000
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
0x4110c0+0x10 (4664b4,46d2c8,46c000,0) ra 413484 sz 32
0x413380+0x104 (4664b4,46d2c8,46c000,0) ra 4095c0 sz 56
0x408f68+0x658 (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 40a6e4 sz 568
0x409e0c+0x8d8 (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 409ec8 sz 96
0x409e0c+0xbc (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 409ea8 sz 96
0x409e0c+0x9c (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 40a14c sz 96
0x409e0c+0x340 (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 414e70 sz 96
0x414d1c+0x154 (46d2c8,0,0,0) ra 415620 sz 64
0x415230+0x3f0 (1,77ffde1c,0,0) ra 403874 sz 440
0x4037d0+0xa4 (1,77ffde1c,0,0) ra 4046a760 sz 40
VA 0x4045a75c: not in user area or heuristics failed
.text+0xc036a688 (1,77ffde1c,0,0) ra 0 sz 0
pid 2302, process: sh
```

I see this when I enable Shared TLB mode on MIPS. Please let me know if someone has seen this kind of an error earlier. Our codebase is based on FreeBSD 9.0 

Any help will be appreciated. 

Regards
Chitrak


----------

